# ID help please!



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Caught this guy in our Seine while catching crayfish for our breeding tank. 

This was in an Ohio stream. I have NEVER seen such color like this or one so wild looking.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a darter. How big is it?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Your right Rainbow Darter

About 2 inches


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

thats what I thought I used to have some. Need rocks and wood to perch on. They will usually take blood worms right away.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Sweet fish.


----------

